# Half Life - OpenGL or Direct3D



## da_funksta (Apr 25, 2003)

Hi All,

Have recently bought Half Life : Generations pack and am enjoying the games apart from a few graphics bugs. Which graphics mode is best for cancelling out these bugs, and are there any particular configs that help iron them out? System details below:

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Well, what 'bugs' do you mean? I usually play HL in OpenGL mode, and I haven't had any problems. Make sure you download the latest patch to the game though, that might help out.


----------



## da_funksta (Apr 25, 2003)

It's mainly been that I can't see underwater in Direct3D but it is OK in OpenGL. Just wanted to know the difference between the 2 and which is the best to run the game in..


----------



## burningrave1 (Jun 13, 2003)

I always just ran half life in Software mode because it seemed to be alot less buggy that way and the graphics weren't all that better with OpenGL or Direct3D enabled instead.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Well, if you have a decent video card, you will probably notice a huge improvement when you put it in OpenGL and turn the resolution all the way up


----------



## flyeater (Dec 27, 2000)

OpenGl is the best way to go. You may need to update your vid card drivers.


----------



## Massacher (May 31, 2003)

i run it in OpenGL mode since my mouse does a weird thing if i run it in Direct3D. the mouse lags. what i mean is when i move the mouse there is about a 5 second delay before the movement actually occurs so i _have_ to run it in OpenGL mode.


----------



## Dragonknight (Aug 13, 2003)

I need some help, reguarding this matter. I need to know how to turn off Direct3D and software mode, and just use OpenGL mode. Can anyone help me?


----------



## Massacher (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dragonknight:_
> *I need some help, reguarding this matter. I need to know how to turn off Direct3D and software mode, and just use OpenGL mode. Can anyone help me? *


in the video menu u can choose the rendering method. which is one of three, Direct3D, Software or openGL. if u want to use openGL select it as the renderer.


----------



## GLiO (Dec 12, 2002)

Direct3D is a very dated system, OpenGL is used for almost every one of today's games.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2003)

in direct3d u cant see anything everything is all messed up

no water and the smoke makes everything black lol


----------



## Massacher (May 31, 2003)

use openGL then.


----------

